# Thermo-regulated Carrier



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all, I was just browsing petco and I found a carrier that senses the temperature and can heat and cool itself. Its very pricey, but for all those who worry about their hedgie getting too hot or cold while travelling, this is a great option!It could also come in handy if the power goes out and you need to keep them warm 
http://www.petco.com/product/110731/Kom ... l_Carriers


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That is so cool. I don't think I would want it to cool the floor though. I wonder if you can turn the cooling part off. Even when it's really hot it might not be a good idea to make the floor cooler.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks good. Unfortunately it doesn't say that it's airline approved though. But would be good for long ferry rides.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I almost bought that too! Ultimately I decided it was more convenient/economical to use external heat/cooling sources since I'm pretty sure it needs to be plugged in to a wall or car socket to work. So unless you have a large battery backup or something, it can't be run when the power goes out.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats true. Its way too expensive for me too, I just use the Snuggle discs that you pop in the microwave. And for when the power goes out I have handwarmers. I think you can set the temperature that you want it to maintain, so unless it is super hot it probably wouldnt cool it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, that's the lamest thing I've ever heard. A carrier that needs to be plugged in? If they can't make it run on batteries, well... (silly people :lol: )


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

:lol: yeah! Its kinda pointless if it is meant for travel..


----------

